# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصة كفاح ... ونجاح ...

## شيرين عابدين

فكرت أن نجمع _ معا _ هنا كل قصة كفاح _ تقابلنا _ بدأت من الصفر حتى خرجت إلى النور ؛
 فصارت في نفسها مَعْلَمًا بارزا !
 عسى إن قرأناها في وقت معا حركت فينا رياح السعي والأمل ... !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*طارق منصور و قصة نجاح آيفون اسلام*
*
*


*موقع “آيفون اسلام”* هو موقع عربي متخصص في أخبار و برامج و معلومات عن جهاز “آيفون” من شركة “أبل“, معلومات وبرامج تخدم المستخدم العربي لجهاز “الآيفون” بشدة و تغنيه فعلاً عن الاستعانة بالمواقع الأجنبية التي تتخصص في نفس المجال.

بدأ “آيفون إسلام” في شهر نوفمبر من عام 2007 بواسطة م/طارق منصور مؤسس الموقع و مجموعة من المبرجين العرب و كان هدفهم الأساسي تعريب نظام تشغيل جهاز “آيفون” حيث أن شركة “أبل” لم تدرج اللغة العربية ضمن اللغات التي يدعمها الهاتف آنذاك , و كان مبادرة رائعة من مجموعة من الشباب لم تجمعهم شركة متخصصة و إنما جمعهم حب الإفادة و المبادرة لفعل الخير للعرب و المسلمين , و نتج عن ذلك إنتاج التعريب الكامل للجهاز في شهر مايو من عام 2008 , تقريباً بعد إطلاق الموقع بـ 6 شهور فقط! انجاز رائع لعدد قليل من الأفراد , و عرضوه بشكل مجاني بدون مقابل!




*نبذة عن مؤسس الموقع*


المهندس طارق منصور هو مهندس برمجيات تخرج في كلية “الحاسبات و المعلومات”

من أكاديمية المستقبل في عام 2000 , عمل بعدها في العديد من شركات البرمجيات كمبرمج و مطور ثم افتتح و أسس موقع “آيفون إسلام” في عام 2007.
وفي اليوم التاسع و العشرون من شهر يوليو لعام 2010 تم تأسيس شركة رسمية مقرها القاهرة بمصر و ضم موقع “أيفون إسلام” لها و أصبح الموقع شركة رسمية.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قصة نجاح سلسلة فنادق هيلتون*
*
بقلم / فريد مناع*

http://1.1.1.2/bmi/dc05.arabsh.com/i...9hbhv4p9da.jpg



*يلوم الناس ظروفهم على ما هم فيه من حال، ولكني لا أؤمن بالظروف، فالناجحون في هذه الدنيا أناس بحثوا عن الظروف التي يريدونها، فإن لم يجدوها صنعوها بأنفسهم ... برنارد شو*


*هيلتون اسم عريق لسلسلة فنادق مرموقة.. لأساس وجودها موقف غريب، لولاه ربما ما كنا سمعنا بهذا الاسم في مجال الفنادق وملحقاتها.. ويعد هيلتون من أوائل من انطلقوا بقوة في هذا المجال وحققوا نجاحاً عالمياً يحسدون عليه*



*الوظائف التي خلقتها هذه المصادفة لآلاف البشر تستحق الاهتمام، فسلسلة فنادق هيلتون ومركزها الرئيسي في بيفرلي هيلز في ولاية كاليفورنيا تمتلك حالياً 18 سلسلة من الفنادق في استراليا والأورغواي، وتدير مباشرة 34 فندقاً في الولايات المتحدة، وأعطت 180 حق امتياز في مختلف أنحاء العالم*



*ولم تكتف هذه السلسلة بإدارة الفنادق، إنما توسعت نشاطاتها لتشمل قسما خاصا لتزويد الفنادق بكل ما يلزم، حتى عمليات التصميم والهندسة وتأثيث الفنادق، كما تملك شركة كومباس لخدمات الكمبيوتر والتي تزود الفنادق ببرامج كمبيوتر متخصصة في إدارة وحجوزات الفنادق، وتعتبر الميزانية العمومية لـ (هيلتون) من أقوى الميزانيات في مجال الفنادق وتملك 102000 غرفة وجناح*




*بدايات*

*لكي ننجح، يجب علينا أولاً أن نؤمن أنه بمقدورنا تحقيق النجاح*
*مايكل كوردا*



*بدأت هذه السلسلة العام 1919 عندما كان كونراد هيلتون، وهو عضو هيئة تشريع في ولاية كاليفورنيا، يحلم بأن يستثمر في بنك، حيث كان هاجسه الرئيسي إن يكون لديه مصرف يكسب من خلاله ثروة، انتقل كونراد هيلتون إلى تكساس حاملا معه حلمه الكبير عام 1919، وعندما أراد أن ينزل في فندق لم يجد لنفسه مكانا يأوي إليه! فقد كانت كل الغرف محجوزة وكانت معاملة الفنادق غير لبقة نوعا ما*



*وعندما انتقل كونراد هيلتون إلى تكساس حاملا معه حلمه الكبير قرر في تلك الليلة أن يدخل في مجال الفنادق، فما كان منه إلا أن جمع مبلغ 5000 دولار كان كل ما وفره، واقترض مبلغ 20000 دولار من البنك ، إضافة إلى مبلغ 15000 دولار اقترضه من بعض الأصدقاء، واشتري أول فندق له في سيسكو في تكساس*


*وهكذا تحول كونراد هيلتون من هاجس الاستثمار في بنك إلى هاجس إدارة الفنادق الذي برع فيه وعشقه كثيرا.. ولم تمضي 10 سنوات حتى كان قد اشتري 7 فنادق في تكساس نفسها، تلك الولاية التي رفضت فنادقها أن تستقبله عندما أتى إليها*



*تقنيات النجاح*

*الشخص الناجح هو في الأساس شخص يستطيع أن يتخيل ويحول خياله إلى واقع.. إنه يستطيع تخيل شيء ما، وعندما يتخيله يفكر كيف بالضبط يجعله يحدث*

*روبرت أل، شورتز*


*يرجع كونراد هيلتون نجاحه في هذا المجال الجديد إلى عوامل ثلاثة : المخاطرة، الابتكار بهدف الرّيادة والجودة، إضافة إلى الشعور بالتحدي.. ويقول أنه لو وجد غرفة شاغرة في ذلك اليوم الذي أتى فيه إلى تكساس لم يكن ليفكر في شراء فندق، وهذا ما يبعث على الدهشة*



*هذه العوامل الثلاثة كانت الدافع إلى جعل فنادق هيلتون على كل سواحل الولايات المتحدة، فمن تكساس انتقل هيلتون من ولاية إلى ولاية مساوماً ومفاوضاً بارعاً، واشتري من خلال ذلك فنادق درجة أولى في كاليفورنيا، نيويورك، شيكاغو وواشنطن، وبذلك كان أول فندق يتوسع من الساحل*


*كان ذلك في عام 1943، وفي العام نفسه زعزع كونراد هيلتون قناعة كانت سائدة في تلك الأيام، وهي أن أكثر من فندق واحد في منطقة واحدة للفندق نفسه لا ينفع.. فغير هيلتون هذه النظرية تماما عندما أدار فندق بلازا وفندق روزفلت في نيويورك سيتي، وبعد 6 سنوات أضاف فندق والدورف استوريا إلى عائلة فنادقه، كما كان قد اشتري العام 1945 (على الرغم من الحرب العالمية ونتائجها) فندق بالمرهاوس في شيكاغو، إضافة إلى أكبر فندق في ولاية شيكاغو في ذلك الوقت (ذا ستيفنس) حاليا شيكاغو هيلتون*



*الإبداع*

*إذا حققنا الرضا الفعلي لعملاء فعليين، فإن شركتنا ستحقق الأرباح*
*جون يونج، رئيس سابق بشركة إتش بي*



*كان (هيلتون) أول فندق يدخل سوق الأسهم في نيويورك 23/6/1947، كما كان أول فندق ينطلق عالميًا، ففتح أول فندق خارج الولايات المتحدة في العام 1949 في سان جان في بورتوريكو، وفي السنة نفسها تم إشهار (هيلتون العالمية)، وهو أول من طرح فكرة إضافة محل لبيع الهدايا في الفنادق، وكان ذلك نابعا من حب كونراد هيلتون لاستغلال كل زاوية في الفندق، في سبيل خدمة الزبائن*


*كما كان أول فندق أميركي يدخل السوق الأوروبية، ذلك بافتتاح كاستيلنا هيلتون في مدريد وفي أسبانيا العام 1953، وفي اسطنبول بعد عامين كان أول من اقترح إنشاء فندق في المطارات وذلك في العام 1959، عندما تم افتتاح هيلتون مطار سان فرانسيسكو، وقد افتتح هيلتون إلى الآن 37 فندقا في المطارات وفي مواقع إستراتيجية*



*ما زالت سلسلة فنادق هيلتون في توسع مستمر تحت قيادة بارون هيلتون، ابن المؤسس الرئيسي كونراد هيلتون، والذي توفى العام 1979 وأورث ابنه القواعد الرئيسية للنجاح.. كما أن هناك شخصا آخر اسمه ستيفن بولنباخ ساعد كثيرا في التطور، وورث الاثنان 79 عاما من التجدد والابتكار والجودة والمخاطرة ووضعوها في تصرف فنادق هيلتون*



*(هيلتون) اسم انتشر مصادفة ، لأن كونراد هيلتون لم يجد غرفة له في تكساس ، فقرر أن يساعد الملايين في إيجاد غرفة في جميع أنحاء العالم . وحكاية هيلتون هي أكبر دليل على أن كل شيء يبدأ بفكرة يدعمها بعد ذلك الجهد والتعب والمخاطرة ودفع ثمن النجاح*


*http://1.1.1.2/bmi/dc10.arabsh.com/i...np7v7tcj5s.jpg*



*وأخيرًا هل أنت قادر على النجاح؟*


*يقول ديفيد شوارتز في كتابه (العبقرية السهلة):*

*-فكر بالنجاح ولا تفكر بالفشل، قل لنفسك حين تواجه موقفًا صعبًا: سأنجح.. ولا تقل: قد أخسر*

*-قل عندما تدخل في منافسة مع آخر: أنا كفء لأكون الأفضل*

*-ذكر نفسك بانتظام بأنك أفضل مما تبدو عليه، فالناجحون بشر وليسو خارقي القدرات*

*-النجاح لا يتطلب ذكاء خارقًا ولا شيئًا غامضًا فيما يتعلق بالنجاح، وهو في الوقت ذاته ليس مبنيًا على الحظ*



*كتب أحدهم وصايا عشر وعنونها بالعنوان التالي: (عهد وثيق للنجاح) وسجلها على بطاقة كان يقرأها صباح كل يوم، ويبذل جهده للعمل بها..*

*كتب فيها:*


*-سأكرم نفسي، لأنني أستطيع أن أعتزل كل أحد إلا نفسي، فأنا أعيش معها*

*-سأكون طموحًا لا أقنع بما أنا فيه*

*-سأراقب ما يطرح من أفكار، أقبل الجيدة وأطرح الهدامة*

*-سأكون أمينًا مع نفسي ومع غيري*

*-سأعتني بجسمي، فهو أساس ثباتي وعملي*

*-سأعمل على تنمية عقلي، فأغذيه كل يوم بالمطالعة الدقيقة المنظمة*

*-سأحتفظ بحماسي وحرارة عواطفي باعتدال وبابتهاج*

*-سأكون أميل إلى مدح الناس بدلًا من ذمهم وذكر عيوبهم*

*-سأحتفظ بمجهودي وطاقتي، فلا أسرف في إنفاقها بغير فائدة*

*-سأنجح في الحياة مهما صادفني من عقبات، وسأزيل كل الصعاب*



*لا شك أن الناجح يتعب، ولكن فرحة النجاح تهون عليه كل التعب، والشعور بالإنجاز في خدمة الآخرين يجلب له الشعور بالفرح*
*
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*تقدم رجل لشركة مايكروسوفت للعمل بوظيفة - فراش - بعد إجراء المقابلة والاختبار ( تنظيف أرضية
المكتب )، أخبره مدير التوظيف بأنه قد تمت الموافقة عليه وسيتم إرسال قائمة بالمهام وتاريخ المباشرة في العمل عبر البريد الإلكتروني. أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا أملك جهاز كمبيوتر ولا املك بريد إلكتروني!
رد عليه المدير ( باستغراب ): من لا يملك بريد إلكتروني فهو غير موجود أصلا ومن لا وجود له فلا يحق له العمل.
خرج الرجل وهو فاقد الأمل في الحصول على وظيفة، فكر كثيراً ماذا عساه أن يعمل وهو لا يملك سوى 10 دولارات. بعد تفكير عميق ذهب الرجل إلى محل الخضار وقام بشراء صندوق من الطماطم ثم اخذ يتنقل في الأحياء السكنية ويمر على المنازل ويبيع حبات الطماطم. نجح في مضاعفة رأس المال وكرر نفس العملية ثلاث مرات إلى أن عاد إلى منزله في نفس اليوم وهو يحمل 60 دولار.
أدرك الرجل بان يمكنه العيش بهذه الطريقة فاخذ يقوم بنفس العمل يوميا يخرج في الصباح الباكر ويرجع ليلا ، أرباح الرجل بدأت تتضاعف فقام بشراء عربة ثم شاحنة حتى أصبح لدية أسطول من الشاحنات لتوصيل الطلبات للزبائن. بعد خمس سنوات أصبح الرجل من كبار الموردين للأغذية في الولايات المتحدة.
لضمان مستقبل أسرته فكر الرجل في شراء بوليصة تأمين على الحياة فاتصل بأكبر شركات التأمين وبعد مفاوضات استقر رأيه على بوليصة تناسبه فطلب منه موظف شركة التأمين أن يعطيه بريده الإلكتروني!! أجاب الرجل: ولكنني لا املك بريد إلكتروني! رد عليه الموظف (باستغراب):
لا تملك بريداً إلكترونيا ونجحت ببناء هذه الإمبراطورية الضخمة!! تخيل لو أن لديك بريداً إلكترونيا!
فأين ستكون اليوم؟

أجاب الرجل بعد تفكير:



'' فرّاش في شركة مايكروسوفت ''



الفائدة :



لا تحزن على مالا تملك .. فربما لو كان عندك لكان سبب حزن أكبر*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قصة توماس اديسون اذا قررت النجاح ستنجح

*يقول" ان امى هى التى صنعتنى .لأنها كانت تحترمنى وتثق فى .. اشعرتنى انى اهم
شخص فى
الوجود …. فأصبح وجودى ضروريا من اجلها وعاهدت نفسى ألا اخذلها كما لم
تخذلنى قط "

*
*عندما كان فى الرابعة من عمره…..لم يكن هناك شي ……يوحى بمشكلة تكوينية
رأسه كبير …صوته رفيع …. لا يكاد يسمع اذا اضفتها الى عدم استطاعته الكلام
ثم انطلق لسانه فجأة فكان لا يتحدث الا سائلا….. فهو لم يكن طفل عادى ….
ربما لإن كانت له ام غير عادية. وهى مدرسة تهتم بالأدب والقراءة ….



وتوماس الصغير ذهب الى المدرسة ذات الفصل الواحد مع 39 طفل ولكنه ليس ككل
الأطفال ..انه لا يكف عن الملاحظة والسؤال ….. ويلفت انتباهه اشياء غريبة
جدا ….. وبعد 4 شهور لم تكتمل اعلن مدرسه انه طفل غير طبيعى متأخر…..
ولم يغب عن الأم حجم المشكلة فقامت بسحب توماس من المدرسةلتهتم به
وبدأت تعلمه بنفسها فى البيت…
وتنمى بداخله حب الدراسة واقتصر دورابوه على منحه 10 سنتات عن كل انجاز.
..لقد بدأ آل (اسمه بالكامل توماس الفا اديسون )
الصغير مشروعه الأول : قراءة كل كتاب فى المبنى ..وهذا المبنى كان بيتهم الذى يحتوى على مكتبة كبيرة …..* *
وقامت الأم المراقبة بتوجيهه فى القراءة الى التاريخ والعلوم الإنسانية حتى
لقد احب توماس الشعر جدا والأدب …ولولا ان صوته كان حادا
ربما اتجه الى التمثيل
…… وكانت هذه بداية الطريق الى التعليم الذاتى …..* *
عند بلوغه الثانية عشرة كان اديسون قد انتهى من مجموعة قيمة جدا من امهات
الكتب من بينها قاموس العالم للعلوم والكيمياء التطبيقية !!!!!!
ورغم كل الحب والرغبة فى العطاء الذى حاولت امه منحه اياها فقد بدأ فضول
الصبى اليافع
يتعدى امكاناتها ….حين تعجب من بعض اسس قواعد الفيزياء التى وضعها نيوتن



..فما كان منها إلا ان انتدبت له مدرسا ليعلمه ولكن ….. لم يستطع المعلم ان يجارى رأس
توماس وسرعة منطقه فى تفنيد النظريات وكان ان رحل تاركا عند تلميذه العقيدة الأكيدة ان افضل شئ هو
التجريب والخطا ..



وبدا اديسون الحقيقى يظهر ويظهر نبوغه
لم يكن هناك على وجه البرية ما يُعجز توماس اديسون ولم يمانع قط فى بذل اى
مجهود لكسر اى تحدى مهما كان.* *
….مازلنا نتحدث عن صبى الثانية عشرة ….. الذى بدأ يفقد السمع تدريجيا
…نعم يفقد حاسة السمع فهل كان هذا عائقا ؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا !!! هذا الصبي يجد لنفسه دائما وسيلة
للتغلب على اى مشكلة او الإستفادة منها
اليس عجيبا ان يتحول هذا الطفل الي عالم رغم كل معاناته…

اقنع توماس والديه ان يسمحوا له بالعمل فكان يبيع الجرائد والحلوى فى محطات
القطار …ولم
يكتف بذلك بل بدأ مشروعه الخاص ببيع الخضر والفاكهه للناس…. كان يحتاج
دائما للمال
ليجرب ما يفكر فيه ولم يكن يستطيع رغم دخل ابيه المعقول ان يطلب منه دائما.

هل ترونه معى …فتى فى الثانية عشرة …….. …. لا يكاد يسمع …
استغل توماس الفرصة ؟؟؟؟؟ ان محطة القطار فيها مقر التلغراف الرئيسى الذى يتم ارسال الأخبار اليه
والمراسلات …..

فقام توماس بطباعة منشور بسيط فيه احدث تطورات الأزمة يوم بيوم وبيعه للركاب .
اول جريدة من نوعها فى العالم تكتب وتطبع وتوزع فى قطار….وعمره 14 سنة

حين انتصر ابراهام لينكولن ..قام اديسون بجمع معلومات عنه وطبعها فى كتيب
صغير وزعه على ركاب القطارات …..

انه التصميم وتنميت القدرات و التفكير واستغلال المتاح ……. نعم انه اديسون**صاحب ال1093 اختراع المنفذة والآف اخرى احتوت عليها مفكرته
لم يمهله العمر لتنفيذها
كل هذه الاختراعات انجزها رغم ما اصابه …نتيجة لخطأ غير مقصود تسبب توم فى
حدوث شرارة نار احرقت احدى عربات القطار كان جزاء
ذلك صفعة قوية على الرأس ادت الى صمم كامل فى اذن والأخرى 80% فقد للسمع مع
حرمان من صعود القطارات ليقتصر بيعه على المحطة فقط ….
ما اتعس حظك ايها الفتى ..هل الحظ هو من يصنعنا……**
ابدا لقد اعتاد توماس على تقبل قدره فى الحياة والتكيف معه …لقد اعتبر هذا الصمت من حوله فرصة
لتنمية قدراته على التركيز …وكل ما احزنه انه لم يعد يستمتع بصوت
العصافير
حدث انه فى احد لحظات تواجده فى محطة القطار أن رأى طفلا يكاد يسقط على
القضبان فقفز
المراهق الشاب لينقذه بدون حتى ان يعلم انه ابن رئيس المحطة …وكمكافأة لهذه
الشجاعة
النادرة عينه الرجل فى مكتب التلغراف وعلمه قواعد لغة مورس …وهذا كان فتحا
كبيرا …

وكأنك علمت طفل الرابعة عشرة حاليا اعقد واحدث لغات الكمبيوتر
كانت فرصة اديسون الكبرى فى ان يجرب تطوير هذا الشئ الذى بين يديه مما نتج
عنه اول اختراعاته ..

التلغراف الألي

..اى الذى لا يحتاج الى شخص فى الجهه الأخرى لإستقباله بل يترجم العلامات بنفسه الى كلمات مرة
اخرى
و فى الخامسة عشرة ساءت احوال الصغير فافلس والده ومرضت امه فبحث عن
العمل فى شركة ويسترن يونيون وسافر ابن 15 عام
اشتد الألم على امه فى احدى الليالى وقرر الطبيب انها تحتاج لجراحة ولكن عليها الإنتظار للصباح .
قال الصبي ولكن يا سيدى انها لا تحتمل الألم انه قد يقتلها من شدته قبل الصباح
قال الطبيب وماذا استطيع ان افعل يا بنى في هذه الظلمة احتاج الى إضاءة
وسطر توماس فى مفكرته …لابد من ايجاد وسيلة للحصول للضوء ليلا
تكون اقوى من ضوء الشموع هل ترون كم هى بسيطة مشاريع النجاح؟؟؟؟
ان توماس اديسون كان له فى كل لحظة مشروع

**…ذلك انه كان دائم النظر حوله والإستفادة من كل الناس …… كان مراقبا جيدا يتابع
ويراقب ويجرب.* 
*اجرى اديسون الف تجربة فاشلة قبل الحصول على مصباح حقيقى …وكان تعليقه فى
كل مرة …هذا عظيم .. لقد اثبتنا ان هذه ايضا وسيلة فاشلة فى الوصول للإختراع
الذى نحلم به
…قالها الف مرة ولم يتوقف ..ولم يمل …ولم يحبط .حتى نجح في انتاج
المصباح الكهربائى حقق النجاح بعد الكثير من المحاولات الفاشلة
ان توماس اديسون كان مؤسس التطور الحديث الذى نعيشه اليوم
ذالك الفتى المعجزة تحدى العجزفسبق الجميع.**اذا قررت النجاح ستنجح* 
*
تحلى بالصبر والمثابرة ولا تقف عند الفشل بل تقدم واستفد من الفشل كما فعل الناجحون.*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*قصة نجاح الشركة العربية للعود*
*من محل لا يتجاوز 20 مترا إلى 480 فرعا حول العالم !*
*


**في عالم العطور الشرقية وبالأخص ما يطلق عليه البعض البخور أو العود برز اسم الشيخ عبد العزيز الجاسر مؤسس الشركة العربية للعود ، كأحد رواد هذه التجارة التي تلقى إقبالاً كبيراً من قبل الأفراد في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي بالذات، فلا يكاد يوجد منزل إلا وجد البخور أو العود فيه. الشيخ عبد العزيز الجاسر رجل عرف بتجارة العود إذ بدأها من حيث انتهى الآخرون فأوصلها لشعوب العالم بافتتاح فرع يتوسط جادة الشانزليزيه في باريس بعد أن دشن فرع لندن في شارع أكسفورد الشهير.

**
منذ البدايات كان يضع نصب عينيه تطوير العمل في تجارة العود، وكان من أوائل الذين خرجوا بهذه التجارة من النمط التقليدي إلى النمط الحديث، فقد طور الكثير من منتجاته، وهو عاقد العزم على الانتقال بالعطور الشرقية إلى العالمية. فقد قام بتأسيس سلسلة من المصانع والمكاتب في أكثر من خمس وعشرين دولة حول العالم، ويوجد لدى شركته الآن مصنع العربية للعود في المملكة الذي يعتبر من أكبر المصانع في هذا المجال. ولديه كذلك المصنع العربي لدهن العود في تايلند، وشركات في إسبانيا وفرنسا لتصنيع العطور، هذا غير استعانة الشركة بخبراء الروائح الذين يساعدون على إنتاج أفضل الخلطات العطرية الشرقية.

**كانت بدايات شركته في السوق الخليجية كانت منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات، وهي الآن من أقوى الشركات في هذا المجال على مستوى العالم بشهادة الجميع سواء من حيث عدد الفروع أو الإدارات ليس على المستوى المحلي فقط بل على مستوى العالمية فقد اسس شركة في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا، بحيث تكون شقيقة للعربية للعود.. واكثر من 70-80% من الزبائن والعملاء في فرع لندن ليسوا عرباً بل أغلبهم من الأوروبيين الذين عاشوا في الخليج ونسبة منهم من الذين يريدون أن يتعرفوا أكثر على العطور العربية كما يوجد عملاء كثر من الولايات المتحدة. وفرع لندن كلف أكثر من 2.5 مليون جنيه استرليني (17 مليون ريال سعودي)، والمبنى مكون من خمسة طوابق ويقع في أغلى موقع في أوروبا.

**الشركة العربية للعود كانت الرائدة في تجهيز خلطات خاصة بالنساء أو الرجال، حتى أن بعض شركات العطور الفرنسية الكبيرة أخذت منها بعض الخلطات لإدخالها في العطور العالمية، يبلغ عدد العطور لدى الشركة العربية للعود أكثر من ألفي نوع من العطور، أما المنتجات فقد بلغت حوالي 400 منتج. وتطمح الشركة خلال الخمس السنوات القادمة للوصول إلى الألف فرع في مختلف دول العالم، وخططها الآن تحمل اسم "خطة الألف فرع" .

**
لم يتبادر لذهن «امبراطور العود» في المنطقة العربية، كما يحلو للبعض أن يطلق عليه ، أن هوايته المفضلة التي أحبها وعشقها في زمن الصبا حيث كان مولعا باستعمال «العود» ستقوده ليصبح واحدا من أشهر تجار هذا النشاط على مستوى المنطقة. بداية اهتمامه بتجارة العود كانت أثناء دراسته بالصف الثاني الثانوي. فقد كان الأقرباء والأصدقاء يكلفونه بشراء العود للمناسبات، وبعد ذلك استمع لنصيحة أحد الأصدقاء وافتتح أول محل للعود في حي الملز وكان ذلك في أول سنة له في المرحلة الجامعية، أي في حدود عام 1400هـ وكانت مساحته لا تتجاوز العشرين متراً مربعاً آنذاك.

عبد العزيز الجاسر، مؤسس ورئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة العربية للعود، ولد في الرياض عام 1960م وتعلم في مدارسها من المرحلة الابتدائية وحتى المرحلة الجامعية ومن ثم أكمل دراساته العليا في علم الاقتصاد، لم يكن لديه اهتمام تجاري منذ نشأته وحتى عندما كان طالبا في مراحل التعليم العام، حيث كان قارئا نهما مهتما بجانب التحصيل العلمي. إلا أن اشتداد ولعه باقتناء العود جعله يتردد كثيرا على المحلات المتخصصة في بيعه، خاصة أن الكثير من الأهل والأصدقاء كانوا يستعينون به لمساعدتهم في شراء احتياجاتهم منه وذلك، والحديث للجاسر، لأن 90 في المائة من السعوديين لم يكونوا يعرفون تقييم أنواع العود آنذاك. وفي هذه الأثناء، أي في المرحلة الثانوية، بدأ الجاسر يمارس تجارة العود بشكل محدود في دائرة الأصدقاء والمعارف حيث أكسبته هذه التجربة الصغيرة خبرة في التعامل مع العود وأنواعه بعد أن لمس بنفسه أن هذا المنتج الثمين فيه ما فيه من غش وأن تجارته تحتاج الى كثير من الخبرة والمعرفة بأنواعه وكيفية الحصول عليه فقرر أن يدخل الى هذا العالم من خلال محل صغير بالرياض لم تتعدى تكلفته 5 آلاف ريال .

**وانطلق الجاسر في هذه التجارة وهو في نفس الوقت كان يعمل مدرسا بإحدى المدارس الثانوية بالرياض، ولكن توسع وتطور نشاطه التجاري بسرعة متناهية حال دون استمراره في مهنة التدريس التي أحبها فاضطر مكرها لتقديم استقالته رغم معارضة أهله وأصدقائه الذين كانوا يرون أن استقالته من عمل حكومي فيه نوع من المخاطرة. ولكن، وخلال فترة وجيزة حقق الجاسر نجاحات كبيرة في مجال تجارة العود، حيث أصبح المحل اثنين فثلاثة الى أن بلغ عدد فروعه بعد 28 عاما من التأسيس 480 فرعا منتشرة في مختلف دول العالم من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وبريطانيا وباريس إلى واشنطن في المرحلة المقبلة، وذلك ضمن خطة خمسية تهدف لافتتاح ألف فرع للشركة على مستوى العالم، على أن يكون للشركة فرع في كل عاصمة في بلدان العالم المختلفة.

**ويرى الجاسر أن من أهم الصفات التي تساعد من يريد أن يقتحم عالم المال والأعمال التحلي بالصبر والمثابرة والاهتمام بتطوير النفس، ضاربا مثالا برجل الأعمال المعروف عبد الرحمن الجريسي الذي اعتبره مثالا يحتذى كونه سعى لتعليم وتطوير نفسه بطريقة تجعل أي شخص يتمنى أن يصل الى ما وصل اليه من مكانة، منوها أيضا بعامل آخر يتمثل في عدم اليأس من الفشل، خاصة في البدايات حيث ذكر أنه عمل في بداياته التجارية في مجال المواد الغذائية ولكن مني بفشل ذريع، الا ان هذا الفشل لم يمنعه من البحث عن مجال آخر، مؤكدا أن الخسارة يجب ألا تعني التوقف عن العمل في هذا النشاط الواسع. وللجاسر رؤية واضحة في توظيف وتأهيل الشباب السعودي، اذ انه يتبنى فيها العلمية والمنهجية من خلال خطة مدروسة تعتمد على مبدأ الكفاءة والتأهيل والتدريب، حيث عملت شركته على سعودة 90 في المائة من وظائف البائعين بفروعها في المنطقة الغربية، كما وظفت أخيرا 60 شابا سعوديا في عدد من فروعها بمناطق البلاد المختلفة.

طموح هذا الرجل كبير فهو يقول إن منتجات شركته ستغزو السوق الأمريكية قريباً يإذن الله وسينتقل بسلسلة فروعه إلى دول أمريكا الجنوبية بعد ذلك . وقد استطاع أن ينتج خلطات شرقية متميزة، اختيرت إحداها ضمن خمسة عطور نافست على لقب عطر العام العالمي في أكبر مسابقة دولية في هذا المجال .
 بدأ هذا الرجل نشاطه بمحل لا تتجاوز مساحته (20) متراً مربعاً، وها هو اليوم وخلال ربع قرن فقط يقود أكبر شركة عطور في الشرق الأوسط .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

الأمير عبد الله بن مساعد يروي تجربته في قصة نجاح            شركة الورق في المنطقة والعالم


قصة نجاح كبيرة رسمتها «شركة الورق» لتصبح واحدة من كبريات الشركات في المنطقة والعالم، وأرست تجربة غنية لتوطين التقنية الصناعية وانتقالها من المحلية إلى العالمية.  
ووضع الأمير عبدالله بن مساعد خلاصة تجربته العملية أمام طلبة السنة التحضيرية حيث تحدث عن تجربته الإنسانية و العملية و نشأته الدينية وبين  تجربته العملية في صناعة الورق منذ كان طالباً في كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك سعود عام 1987، حيث حصل منها على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الصناعية، وبعدها بثلاث سنوات حصل على الماجستير بعد أن عمل معيدا في الجامعة.
حيث قال سموه : فكرة مشروع مصنع الورق تطورت معالمها الأساسية وأنا في الفصل الدراسي الأخير في جامعة الملك سعود عندما قابلت رجل أعمال دنماركيا كان في زيارةٍ لمدينة الرياض لمدة لم تتجاوز ثلاثة أيام، ومن حسن الحظ أنه كان يحمل معه فكرة مشروع لإنشاء مصنعٍ لإنتاج عجينة الورق من سليلوز قش القمح، وأضاف سموه: وفي ختام اللقاء الأول حدّدنا لقاءً آخر للتباحث في تفاصيل هذا المشروع. وبعد ذلك بفترة بسيطة جداً بدأتُ أُفكّر جدّياً في تنفيذ هذه الفكرة التي طرحها المستثمر الدنماركي، وبالفعل قمت بإعداد دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية الخاصة للمشروع، وطورت تلك الدراسات فكرة مشروع إنتاج عجينة الورق إلى البدء بمشروع صناعة منتجات الورق الصحي بأنواعه وبدأت أنا وفريق العمل الذي كوّنته فيما بعد؛ بتركيز جهودنا على تنفيذ هذا المشروع.
كما استعرض سموه بداية مشواره في عالم الأعمال والصناعة والإسهام في تأسيس صرح صناعي وطني كبير هو «الشركة السعودية لصناعة ورق» والذي نبه سموه إلى منزلقات الإخفاق والفشل وعوامل الإحباط، والتأكيد على ضرورة التغلب على اليأس مهما بلغ دخل الإنسان، إضافة إلى الصفات التي ينبغي على الشباب أن يتحلوا بها لترسيخ أقدامهم على طريق النجاح في عالم العمل الشاق والجدية الذي قد لا يخلو في كثير من الأحيان من المخاطرة خاصة في بداية المشوار العملي وتحدث عن مشواره في عالم الأعمال ووضح الصعوبات التي واجهته، وكيف تغلب عليها، وكيف واجه الخسائر وثابر من أجل تحويلها إلى أرباح، وأشار سموه إلى وصفة النجاح في الموازنة بين الوقت وبين العمل والمسؤوليات والالتزامات الأسرية والاجتماعية مبينا رؤيته حول نجاح رجل الأعمال الحقيقي لا يكتمل إلا بنجاحه في تكوين فريق عمل جيد حوله.
كما بيّن الأمير عبد الله بن مساعد إلى أن هناك عدة مرتكزات أساسية للنجاح، منها كثرة الدعاء إلى الله، حيث كان لحوح الدعاء، وحريصا على اختيار الأوقات المستجاب فيها، إضافة إلى التحصيل العلمي المتميز، ووضوح الهدف فلا بد أن يكون لكل شخص هدف وطموح يمشي معه ويستمر طوال حياته، وأن يتحلى  بروح المبادرة والتصميم فلا بد ألا يفقد الشخص الأمل، ويكون لديه تصميم كبير ومواجهة أي عقبات أو مشكلات قد تصادفه، مبينا ضرورة الانتباه للتفاصيل الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة في إنجاز المشروع، وعدم ترك الأمور للمصادفة، واستشارة الأشخاص ذوي الخبرة، خصوصا الذين يخالفونك الرأي.
بعد ذلك تحدث الأمير عبد الله بن مساعد عن نشأته حيث قال: نشأت وترعرعت تحت تربية دينية في كنف والدي الأمير مساعد بن عبد العزيز، تعلمت منه الاعتماد على النفس في تحقيق أي طموح والصبر والتواضع والوفاء والكثير مما كان له التأثير في مسيرتي الإدارية لاحقا.
ثم تحدث عن حياتة العملية وهو الآن يشغل منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة السعودية لصناعة الورق والشركة السعودية لإعادة تدوير الورق والمخلفات كما يشغل مناصب في عدد من الجهات العقارية والمشاريع ذات العلاقة بالقطاع المالي .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كما لك حق في كتابة قصة نجاح خاصة بك ، أيضا هم الآخرون لهم قصة نجاح تحتاج لمساعدة وتعاون 
وتذليل عقبات ...
بادر في تقديم خدمات تسهيلية ، لكل من له طموح يحاول جاهدا تحقيق نجاحه وتميزه ..
افعل ما تستطيع تجاهه ومهد له الطريق وافتح له النوافذ ، فكما تمهد لهم ، يمهد لك الله تعالى كل الطرق المؤدية لصالحك ..
الناس تقدر المعروف وتحترم الوقفات وتجل المبادرات وتتذكر الصنيع ، فربما تكون أنت حكاية جميلة لشخص وصل لقمة النجاح بفضل الله تعالى
 ثم بفضلك ..
جرب فلن تندم

د. عبد الرحمن الذبياني

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ادفع الآخرين للنجاح
 


 في أحد أركان مترو الأنفاق المهجورة كان هناك صبي هزيل الجسم شارد الذهن يبيع أقلام الرصاص ويمارس الشحاذة ،,, مرَّ عليه أحد رجال الأعمال فوضع دولارا في كيسه ثم استقل المترو في عجلة .

وبعد لحظة من التفكير, خرج من المترو مرة أخرى, وسار نحو الصبي ,,, و تناول بعض أقلام الرصاص, وأوضح للشاب بلهجة يغلب عليها الاعتذار أنه نسي التقاط الأقلام التي أراد شراءها

 
وقال: (إنك رجل أعمال مثلي ولديك بضاعة تبيعها وأسعارها مناسبة للغاية) ... ثم استقل القطار التالي...

بعد شهور من هذا الموقف وفي إحدى المناسبات الاجتماعية تقدم موظف مبيعات مهندم أنيق نحو رجل الأعمال ,,, وقدم نفسه له قائلا: إنك لا تذكرني على الأرجح 

 وأنا لا أعرف حتى اسمك, ولكني لن أنساك ما حييت... إنك أنت الرجل الذي أعاد إلي احترامي لنفسي. 

 لقد كنت ( شحاذا ) أبيع أقلام الرصاص إلى أن جئت أنت وأخبرتني أنني ( رجل أعمال ).

..............................  .................... ..............................  ..........

همسة :

قال أحد الحكماء ذات مرة: (إن كثيراً من الناس وصلوا إلى أبعد مما ظنوا أنفسهم قادرين عليه لأن شخصا آخر ظن أنهم قادرون على ذلك).

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ميكوموتو ملك اللؤلؤ‎


ميكوموتو رجل ياباني, قروي عادي جدًا, ولد في قرية " توبا" لرجل فقير يبيع الأرز المسلوق.. ومنذ طفولته كان يساعد والده ويقضي نهاره في دفع عربة صغيرة لبيع الأرز.. وفي سن الثامنة عشرة عمل بصيد الأسماك والغوص وصيد اللؤلؤ وبيع الأصداف وكان يهوى جمع النادر منها..
كانت هناك فكرة في رأسه وأسئلة لم يعرف كيف يجيب عليها!!.. فهو لم يتعلم ما فيه الكفاية..
في أحد الأيام ذهب ميكوموتو إلى أحد أصدقائه من المشتغلين بعلم "الأحياء المائية" وسأله: لماذا يوجد اللؤلؤ في القواقع؟!, لماذا يوجد في بعض القواقع وبعضها لايوجد به؟!
أجابه صديقه بأن السبب هو أن بعض الطفيليات الموجودة في البحر تتسلل إلى داخل القوقعة وتجرح لحمها الناعم الضعيف,
فتقوم القوقعة بالدفاع عن نفسها بأن تعزل هذا الجسم الغريب عن طريق افراز مادة جيرية شفافة تحاصر هذا الشيء الغريب الذي تسلل إليها..
""هذه المادة الجيرية الفسفورية التي يتم تكوينها في عدة سنوات هي اللؤلؤ""..
وهذه الطفيليات قد تكون حبة رمل أو قشرة سمكة أو حشرة صغيرة..
ومن يومها وفكرة انتاج اللؤلؤ بطريقة صناعية لا تفارق مخيلة ميكوموتو!!
قرر ميكوموتو أن يدخل جسمًا غريبًا في كل قوقعة يجدها, فجمع عددًا من القواقع وفتحها برفق وأدخل فيها الأجسام الغريبة وانتظر عامين وبعد ذلك فتحها فلم يجد شيئًا فقد ماتت جميعًا..
وحاول من جديد وهبت العواصف وماتت القواقع وخسر ميكوموتو الشيء الكثير .. ولكنه لم ييأس ..
وتعلم من تجاربه التي استغرقت 15 عاماً أن انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء إلى أقل من 7 درجات مئوية يقتل القواقع ..
لذلك يجب نقل القواقع من الماء البارد إلى الماء الدافئ .. وتعلم أيضاً أن وضع عدد كبير من القواقع في قفص واحد يقتلها ..
فهذه الكثرة تؤدي إلى جوع القواقع وذبولها .. ولذلك حاول ميكوموتو في المرات التالية أن يتلافى كل هذه الأخطاء . ومع ذلك كانت القواقع تموت.
ولكن طوال الخمسة عشر عاماً لم تنجح أي من محاولاته حتى أصيب بفقر مدقع واتهمه الناس بالجنون.. وحين دب فيه اليأس قرر العودة لبيع الأرز المسلوق.. ولكن زوجته رفضت هذا التراجع وقالت له: سأدفع أنا العربة وتستمر أنت حتى يظهر اللؤلؤ!!
فكر ميكوموتو أن يمسك قوقعة بها لؤلؤة طبيعية ويدرسها ويعرف بالضبط مكان اللؤلؤة .. وقام بدراسة العديد من القواقع الطبيعية وعرف تماماً أين يجب أن يضع الجسم الغريب ..
واكتشف أنه كان يضع الجسم الغريب في مكان غير مناسب .. وقام بعملية زراعة الأجسام الغريبة في 5000قوقعة أخرى ..
وبعد سنتين .. ذهبت زوجته إلى الشاطئ حيث أقفاص القواقع .. وأمسكت قوقعة وفتحتها ثم صرخت ..
لقد وجدت لؤلؤة!! أول لؤلؤة مزروعة في اليابان .. وكان ذلك يوم 28 سبتمبر سنة 1859 ..
وأصبح هذا اليوم من كل شهر إجازة في كل شركات ومصانع ميكوموتو ..
الذي اصبح من اثرى اثرياء العالم
واصبح احد الرموز التي حولت اليابان الى دولة من اقوى الدول الصناعية
واستطاع ميكوموتو بعد ذلك أن يتحكم في شكل ولون حبات اللؤلؤ وكذلك عددها في القوقعة الواحدة.
لم يفكر احد في طريقة للتحكم في هذا اللؤلؤ,, ولكن رجلاً واحدًا فكر, وهو الذي صمم ونجح, فكان بذلك أول إنسان اخترع اللؤلؤ المزروع..

المصدر

----------


## صاحب السنة

رفيق الحريري
بدأ حياته العملية قاطفاً للحمضيات ثم مصححا صحفيا. نشأ في عائلة متواضعة تقتات من الزراعة إلى الدخول المبكر في العمل ثم إلى عالم المال والأعمال الذي سطع فيه نجمه بسرعة قياسية لينتقل بعدها إلى السياسة . استطاع رفيق الحريري أن يقطع مشواراً نموذجياً في العصامية والنجاح، بين السفح والقمة، محققاً قفزات قياسية فيها الكثير من الاجتهاد والعمل الدءوب والمضني . عمل محاسباً حتى يستطيع إتمام دراسته الجامعية في كلية التجارة في جامعة بيروت العربية قبل أن ينتقل (بفعل إعلان في جريدة يومية) إلى السعودية حيث عمل في التدريس ، ثم عاد إلى تدقيق الحسابات مجددا ً، جامعاً هذه المرحلة في 6 سنوات ، معيلاً لنفسه ومعيناً لعائلته ، قبل أن يضع قدمه عام 1970 في عالم المال والأعمال مؤسساً شركة صغيرة سماها "سيكونيست". وينطلق بقوة عام 1977 عبر قبول تحد فيه الكثير من المغامرة من خلال اشتراكه مع شركة "أوجيه" الفرنسية في إنشاء فندق في الطائف ، في فترة تسعة أشهر ، بعدما اعتذرت شركات كبرى عن قبول هذا التحدي في حينه ، ليلاقي أول إنجازاته الكبرى ويؤسس بعدها "سعودي أوجيه" المولودة من دمج "سيكونيست" مع "أوجيه" وليكتسب بعدها في عام 1987 الجنسية السعودية التي يعتبرها من أهم العلامات المضيئة في سيرته الذاتية.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لقاء مع ثاني أغنى رجل في العالم



 كانت هناك مقابلة استغرقت ساعة زمن على قناة السي إن بي سي الأمريكية مع ثاني أغنى رجل في العالم 'وورين بفت ' والذي تبرع بمبلغ 31 بليون دولار من ثروته لأمور خيرية ، وهنا بعض من مظاهر حياته فيها دروس للاستفادة وخصوصاً لأصحاب النفوذ والملايين في بلاد المسلمين: 
1. اشترى أول سهم مالي عندما كان عمره 11 سنة ، والآن يأسف بأنه ابتدأ متأخر جدا !!!  2. اشترى مزرعة صغيرة في سن الرابعة عشرة من ادخاره في توزيع الجرائد اليومية !!! 3. لازال يقيم في نفس بيته الصغير المكون من ثلاث غرف في وسط بلدة أوماها ، والذي اشتراه عقب زواجه قبل 50 عام. ويقول بأن لديه كل ما يحتاجه في ذلك المنزل والذي لا يوجد به جدار خارجي أو سور ..  4. اعتاد أن يقود سيارته بنفسه حيثما يريد وهو لا يوجد لديه سائق أو رجال امن يحرسونه. 5. لم يسافر أبداً بطائرة خاصة بالرغم من أنه يملك اكبر شركة طيران خاصة بالعالم 6.تملك شركته 63 شركة وكل ما يفعله هو كتابة رسالة واحدة سنوياً للتنفيذيين في تلك الشركات يحدد لهم الأهداف للسنة. لم يعقد أبداً اجتماعات أو يجري مكالمات انتظامية . قاعدتان فقط يعطيها لأولئك المسئولين. القاعدة الأولى: لا تفرط أبداً في شريكك المالي ، والقاعدة الثانية: لا تنسى أبدا القاعدة الأولى.  7. لا يشارك اجتماعياً مع حشـود المجتمع الراقي . كان فيما مضى من عمره بعد العودة لمنزله يعمل لنفسه الفشار ويشاهد التلفاز. 8. بل غيتس ، أغنى رجل في العالم، قابله لأول مره قبل خمس سنوات ولم يكن يتوقع بوجود شيء مشترك بينه وبين وورن بفت، لذلك حدد المقابلة بنصف ساعة فقط. ولكن عندما قابله، استمرت المقابلة لعشر ساعات ومن يومها أصبح بل غيتس شديد التعلق بوورن بفت . 
9. وورن بفت لا يحمل الهاتف الجوال ولا وجود للكمبيوتر على طاولته نصيحته للشباب ' ابتعد عن البطاقات الائتمانية ' واستثمر في ذاتك وتذكر الآتي:  1.   المال لا يصنع الرجل ، بل الرجل هو الذي يصنع المال 2.   عش حياتك بكل بساطة وعفوية 3.   لا تفعل ما يقوله الآخرون ، فقط استمع إليهم ولكن اعمل ما تراه حسنا. 4.   لا تنجرف وراء الأسماء التجارية، البس تلك الأشياء التي تشعر معها بالارتياح 5.   لا تضيع نقودك في الأشياء الغير ضرورية، فقط أنفقهم على المحتاجين حقيقة. إجمالا، هي حياتك ، فلماذا نعطي الآخرين الفرصة ليحكموا معيشتنا

----------


## صالح عبدربه

وهنا تجدون المزيد والمزيد من قصص الكفاح والنجاح:
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=98&book=7559

----------


## شيرين عابدين

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قصة نجاح مكتبة جرير 
 

لم يدر بخلد المهندس محمد العقيل مؤسس مكتبة جرير أن تتحول مكتبته بشارع المتنبي في الرياض والتي لم تتجاوز مساحتها 50 مترا مربعا إلى أن تصبح بمساحة ضخمة قوامها 50 ألف متر مربع، ومن فرع واحد إلى 39 فرعاً على مستوى السعودية، ومن مبيعات قدرها ألفا ريال إلى 4 ملايين ريال يومياً (1.06 مليون دولار), ومن موظفين اثنين إلى 1200 موظف. 

وذكر العقيل حكاية مكتبة جرير منذ كانت محلا صغيرا وحتى تحولها لشركة مساهمة وتوسع أعمالها في دول الخليج العربي كاسم موثوق لتسويق المستلزمات المدرسية والقرطاسيات والأدوات المكتبية والتقنية، موضحا أن الفكرة بدأت في نيويورك وتبلورت بلندن وولدت في الرياض، كما جاء على لسانه خلال استضافة الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالرياض له خلال هذا الأسبوع ليتحدث عن تجربته الشخصية التي أثمرت بجعل مكتبة جرير إحدى كبريات المكتبات في الخليج العربي. 

وأدرك العقيل أن الهندسة التي درسها ونال شهاداتها وبعد ممارسته أعمالها لـ3 أعوام بمكتب عبد الله أبا الخيل للهندسة الاستشارية حتى العام 1979 لم تكن مستقبل عمله التي كان يطمح إليه مؤكدا أن العمل الحر هو الذي ساهم في حدوث الإنجازات على الصعيد الشخصي. 

وقال «بعد أن تخرجت في الثانوية ذهبت إلى جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن وتخرجت منها مهندسا ثم أخذت الماجستير من جامعة بروكلي بعدها رجعت للرياض والتحقت بمكتب استشارات هندسية حتى لمحت الطفرة الاقتصادية في البلاد بينما وقفت أمام 3 خيارات: الاستمرار في مجال الهندسة، أو ولوج قطاع المقاولات، أو مواصلة العمل في المكتبة وبيع مجلات وصحف وأدوات مدرسية. 

وزاد العقيل «توجهت للعمل في المكتبة وتكريس الجهود بعدما لمسته من إقبال على المواد المكتبية، حتى بدأ النجاح يكبر وقررنا استئجار أرض والاستفادة من قرض البنك العقاري وسط اهتمام كبير بعاملي الوقت والحاجات الملحة للسوق، مؤكدا أن توفيق الله ثم بجهوده وأفراد عائلته في تنمية المشروع خلق عوامل النجاح المدعومة بالجهد والمثابرة والصبر وأسفر عن تسجيل النجاحات المتتالية. 

وأوضح العقيل أنه في منتصف الثمانيات فتح الفرع الثاني في الرياض وفي بداية التسعينات فتح فرع الشرقية لعدم وجود منافسة حتى توالى بعدها افتتاح الفروع وتحقيق العوائد المزية مكللة بنجاحات إدارية وبيعية جبارة أدت إلى التوسع في كافة مدن البلاد، وحتى الخروج إلى بقية دول منطقة الخليج العربي باسم «مكتبة جرير». ودفعت المنجزات بالمهندس محمد العقيل إلى تكوين مجموعة شركات تحمل ذات المسمى أو بمسميات أخرى فبعد تأسيسه لمكتبة جرير في العام 1979، نجح في تكوين جرير للتسويق عام 1980، تلاها شركة جرير للأثاث في عام 1981، ثم جرير للاستثمار خلال العام 1987، فمملكة الطفل في العام 1993، وأخيرا مدارس رياض نجد في 1996. وأراد العقيل تتويج النجاح الباهر لاسم مكتبته بأن تكون عنصرا هاما في الاقتصاد المحلي وعلامة بارزة في تجربة التسويق واحترام العميل، ليقنع عائلته وبعد مداولات استمرت لفترة محدودة قبل أن يقرروا بيع 30 في المائة من أسهم الشركة، وتم بالفعل عندما تم طرح النسبة للاكتتاب العام ومن ثم إدراجها كأول مكتبة وقرطاسية تدرج أسهمها في سوق الأسهم المحلية خلال العالم 2003.

ويختزل العقيل تجربته عندما يقول

«للراغب في جمع المال والتجارة أن يستغني عن (البريستيج) والمظاهر ويعمد إلى الجد والاجتهاد والمثابرة»

مشددا على أن الإدارة الجادة من أبرز سمات النجاح، حيث يواصل القول 

«لا أحد يأخذ إجازة أكثر من 30 يوما في السنة من الشركاء في الشركة»

وانتهى العقيل بضرورة ضبط الاستراتيجيات والخطط المستقبلة لأي منشأة حيث يذكر بأن «مكتبة جرير» تقف أمام تحد كبير يتمثل في ضرورة أن يكون نمو الربحية خلال 5 سنوات بمعدل متوسط قوامه 15 في المائة في العام الواحد .

----------


## حفيد خطاب

حقيقة موضوع قيم للغاية ... مررت على عدة من القصص هنا  ...  جزاكم الله كل خير ,,

----------


## شيرين عابدين

كان أغبى طالب في الفيزياء.. 

 حصلت هذه القصة في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدنمارك، وفي امتحان الفيزياء كان أحد الأسئلة كالتالي, كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام البارومتر؟ (البارومتر جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي) والإجابة الصحيحة كانت بديهية وهي قياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على الأرض, وأعلى ناطحة السحاب, كانت إجابة أحد الطلبة مستفزة لأستاذ الفيزياء لدرجة أنه أعطاه صفرا دون إتمام إصلاح بقية الأجوبة وأوصى برسوبه لعدم قدرته المطلقة على النجاح، وكانت إجابة الطالب كالتالي: أربط البارومتر بحبل طويل وأدليه من أعلى الناطحة؛ حتى يمس الأرض, ثم أقيس طول الخيط. قدم الطالب تظلما لإدارة الجامعة مؤكدا أن إجابته صحيحة مائة في المائة, وحسب قانون الجامعة عين خبير للبت في القضية، وأفاد تقرير الخبير أن إجابة الطالب صحيحة لكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء وقرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى وإعادة الامتحان شفهيًا وطرح عليه الخبير نفس السؤال فكر الطالب قليلاً ثم قال: لدي إجابات كثيرة ارتفاع الناطحة ولا أدري أيها أختار، فقال له الخبير: هات كل ما عندك فأجاب الطالب: يمكن إلقاء البارومتر من أعلى الناطحة, ويقاس الذي يستغرقه حتى يصل إلى الأرض؛ وبالتالي يمكن معرفة ارتفاع الناطحة إذا كانت الشمس مشرقة، أو يمكن قياس طول ظل البارومتر وطول الناطحة فنعرف طول الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين 

 الطولين وبين الظلين, وإذا أردنا أسرع الحلول فإن أفضل طريقة هي أن نقدم البارومتر هدية لحارس الناطحة على أن يعلمنا بطولها, أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب ارتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض وأعلى الناطحة باستخدام البارومتر, كان الخبير ينتظر الإجابة الأخيرة التي تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء، بينما الطالب يعتبرها الإجابة الأسوأ نظرًا لصعوبتها وتعقيدها، بقي أن تعرف أن اسم الطالب هو (نيلز بور). 
وهو لم ينجح فقط في مادة الفيزياء, بل إنه الدنماركي الوحيد الذي حاز جائزة نوبل للفيزياء.. 
*فإن أخبرك يوما أحدهم بأنك غبي وأنت ترى في نفسك غير ذلك فلا تصدقه, بل كن واثقا بذاتك. 
فمن يدري فلربما حزت يوما على جائزة نوبل مثل نيلز الذي لم تهتز ثقته بنفسه أبدا!!
*من كتاب " هكذا هزموا اليأس ".*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

* "الكتاب الذي غيّر حياة غاندي"*
 
*واشنطن - قبل 150 عاما ظهر كتاب "انتو ذيس لاست" الذي غير حياة غاندي واثر عميقا في تفكيره. 
في العام 1904، عثر غاندي ابو الاستقلال الهندي على كتاب الاقتصاد السياسي هذا، اثناء رحلة في القطار في جنوب افريقيا، حيث كان يعيش حينها. 
وكتب عنه غاندي في مذكراته "كان هذا الكتاب 'انتو ذيس لاست' لجون راسكن، مذ بدأت القراءة فيه لم يعد بامكاني تركه، واكتشفت فيه بعض قناعاتي الاشد عمقا". 
واضاف غاندي في مذكراته "في تلك الليلة، لم استطع ان انام، وقررت ان اغير حياتي بما يتوافق مع افكار هذا الكتاب". 



كان راسكن في منتصف عمره عندما وضع كتابه هذا. وسبق هذا الكتاب له كتابان آخران "القناديل السبعة للهندسة المعمارية"، و"احجار البندقية". 


  اخذ غاندي من هذا الكتاب ما طور به مفاهيمه الاقتصادية، وبالنسبة لداعية السلام هذا فإن المبادىء الاساسية لراسكين هي "ان يكون خير الفرد في خير الكل"، و"ان يكون لمهنة المحامي ومهنة الحلاق القيمة نفسها" (وقد كان غاندي محاميا)، و"ان حياة الفلاح، اي حياة الفلاح والحرفي، جديرة بأن تعاش". 



ووضع راسكن هذا الكتاب بعد اضراب عمال البناء في لندن، واجتهد فيه ليقول ان نظرية العرض والطلب لا يمكن ان تولد غير البؤس، اذ يضطر العمال لتقديم عملهم مقابل اجور بخسة عندما تصبح فرص العمل نادرة. 
وهاجم قاعدة التفكير الكلاسيكي من خلال تحدي مفهوم "اومو ايكونوميكوس" ومفادها ان الانسان تحركه فقط رغبته في تحقيق مصالحه وانه يتبع قوانين المنطق في كل شيء. 
وقال راسكن، على العكس مما تقدم، ان الانسان تسكنه رغبات وهو قابل للاقدام على افعال لا علاقة لها بمصالحه الخاصة، وان اي تحليل يخفي هذا الجانب الانساني من الانسان لا بد ان يصل الى نتائج غير صحيحة. 



واعاد تعريف مفاهيم المدرسة الكلاسيكية: المنفعة والتبادل والقيمة والثروة، ليصل الى هذه النتيجة "ما من ثمين سوى الحياة". 
وهاجم زيف النظرية التي تبرر برأيه الابقاء على الفوارق لا بل تعزيزها. 
*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

نجاح رغم الفشل

 إبراهام لنكولن فشل في الأعمال الحرة عندما كان عمره 21 عاما... 
ثم خسر في الانتخابات عندما كان عمره 32 عاما... 
وفشل مرة أخرى في الأعمال الحرة عندما كان عمره 34عاما... 
وتوفيت خطيبته عندما كان عمره 35عاما... 
وأصيب بانهيار عصبي عندما أصبح في 36عاما من عمره... 
ثم خسر الانتخابات وعمره 38عاما... 

 وخسر انتخابات الكونغرس حين كان عمره 43عاما... 
وخسر مرة أخرى عندما كان عمره 46عاما... 
ثم خسر سباقا للفوز بلقب سيناتور. 
وفشل في أن يكون نائبًا للرئيس, وعندما أصبح عمره 52 عاما أصبح رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
*ما أعجب الإصرار على النجاح, رغم الإخفاقات المتتالية التي تعرض لها... إنه الانتصار على اليأس وتحويله من قوة سلبية ضاغطة إلى قوة إيجابية دافعة للإمام!
 من كتاب " هكذا هزموا اليأس " .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

النجاح بالحكمة

 لاحظ (هنري فورد) صاحب وكالات سيارات الفورد

المعروفه بتدني إنتاجيته لقطع الغيار فحاول

بطريقه و بأخرى ان يحسن
الانتاجيه فلم يستطيع
وبعد عدد محاولات و(بحكمته)
قرر أن يحضر مجموعة ملونة من  الطباشير
ويكتب على الأرض عددا قريب من العدد الذي يريد أن ينتجه
(على سبيل المثال:إذا كان يريد إنتاجيه750قطعه في اليوم فإنه
رسم على الارض 730)
المهم بعد أن أاتى عمال الفترة الصباحية
ورأوا مانقش على الارض
استغرب كل منهم ذلك الامر
فقال أحدهم:انا أعرف من فعل
ذلك!
فقالو من فعل ذلك؟؟؟
فقال:إنهم عمال الفترة المسائية أرادوا
أن يخبرونا أنهم استطاعو أن ينجزوا 730قطعة
يجب ان نعمل اليوم بجد و نزيد عليهم.
اشتغل العاملون إلى أن حطموا الرقم القياسي ونقشوا على الأرض الرقم الذي وصلوا إليه
وحين بدأ عمال الفترة المسائية
يتوافدون  بالحضور
لاحظوا ما لاحظه عمال الفترة الصباحية
وقالوا مثلما قال عمال الصباح
فقرروا أن يغيروا ذلك الرقم ويزيدوا عليه
وهكذا حتى وصل(هنري فورد)
لما يريد وحقق نجاحا وأنجز مهمته دون أي تكلفة
فقط (بالحكمة)
أجمع الكثير من الناجحين على أن الجهد العقلي
الذي يبذلونه في التفكير يحقق لهم من النتائج
والفوائد مالايحققه الجهد العضلي!

من كتاب " هكذا هزموا اليأس "

----------


## شيرين عابدين

(سارقو الأحلام)

 هناك أناس سيحاولون إقناعك بالتخلي عن رؤيتك، سيخبرونك بأنك مجنون وبأنه من غير الممكن تحقيق تلك الرؤية، وسيكون هناك آخرون يضحكون عليك ويسخرون منك, ويحاولون النزول بك إلى مستواهم، مونتي روبرتس يسمي هؤلاء الناس (سارقو الأحلام) فلا تنصت إليهم. 
فعندما كان مونتي طالبا في المدرسة العليا، أعطى المدرس طلاب الصف مهمة الكتابة عما يرغبون في عمله عندما يكبرون؛ كتب مونتي أنه يرغب في امتلاك مزرعة على مساحة هائلة من الأرض يربي فيها العديد من خيول السباقات. أعطاه المدرس درجة ضعيف جدا, وبرر ذلك بأن الدرجة تعكس اعتقاده بأن الهدف كان بعيدًا عن الواقعية. فما من غلام فقير يعيش في البر على ظهر شاحنة يمكنه بأي حال من الأحوال أن يجمع مالا يكفي لشراء مزرعة على مساحة هائلة من الأرض، وشراء الخيول وأدواتها ومتطلبات تربيتها، وأيضا دفع أجور العاملين في المزرعة.
وعندما عرض المدرس على مونتي فرصة إعادة كتابة ورقته من أجل الحصول على درجة أعلى، قال له مونتي: (احتفظ أنت بالدرجة، وسأحتفظ أنا بحلمي). 
واليوم أصبح مونتي يمتلك مزرعته المقامة على مساحات شاسعة من الأرض في كاليفورنيا، يربي فيها خيل السباق ويدرب المئات من مربي الخيول. 
*لأنه فقط لم يدع أحدًا يسرق حلمه..!!

من كتاب " هكذا هزموا اليأس "

----------


## صالح عبدربه

نريد الجديد من القصص المعاصرة ... اين الاعضاء

----------

